

Ask HN: server I/O spike - joaquin_win

I have an app on linode and they sent me an email letting me know of a spike in disk I/o that lasted about 2 hour ad now it's back to normal.<p>What should I look at when diagnosing what happened?<p>Weird things at first glance:<p>1) A spike of incoming network traffic happened at 22:00
2) A spike of outgoing network traffic between 2:00 to 4:00
3)Disk I/O between 6:00 and 8:00
======
onur
You can check the access logs of your server. Probably this is caused by a bot
crawling your site and you will see the same IP over and over there. But I'm
totally assuming you have a site hosted there which has some kind of database
dependence and lots of pages to crawl.

~~~
joaquin_win
Thanks, Any tools to help me along?

------
flannell
Yep, same for me. I've just setup a Linode server today in their London DC.

~~~
flannell
Sorry, meant to say it happened to me to! Same time and everything.

~~~
joaquin_win
That's weird, do you think it's related? Maybe a bot like onur said indexing
all sites on that ip range?

------
rhizome
Check your logs to find out what was going on.

~~~
eps
Check your cron jobs too, including those run under non-root accounts.

